# ICS Bionic seems to be the only ROM that will actually sync what I need



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

When I updated to ICS on Bionic I noticed that I could now sync my Tasks with my company Exchange Server - every ROM I have tried on my Nexus 7 will not offer that option up in settings...not smart enough to figure out how to get from my phone to my tablet any thoughts? Both are rooted.


----------

